# what wt fly rod?



## morefuninajeep

hello i am new to fly fishing and was wondering what wt fly rod would be best for a newbie i was looking at a $100 set up that bass pro sells it has a large arbor reel and a disc drag the sets con in 4-8 wt what would be best? thanks in advance


----------



## Troutlord1

Depends on what you will be targeting the most!!
If it is just small trout or panfish a 3 or 4 weight larger
trout or bass 5 or 6 steelies a 7 and anything larger 8 and up
of course there are other variables like just fishing dries or large streamers etc etc so if you want an all purpose trout rod go with a 5 or
6 weight.If its open streams and such get an 8 1/2 foot or 9 foot to help throw streamers and
fight the wind.


----------



## ready4pullback

Get a 5 or a 6wt. You can do just about anything except for big fish with one. Bass, bluegill, trout, pike, you can always over or undersize the line by a weight depending on the flys you wanna throw. if you get a 6wt. you can always put some 5wt. line on a spool for trout or panfish.


----------



## Ticketripper

If I was just getting into it , I would just buy something cheep. floating line and a few popers. When you go blue gill fishing you will be hooked. Then you will see how your arm feels and will want to spend some REAL money on something nice. Keep the cheap outfit for a friend to try.


----------



## Bull Market

I'm in the 5 or 6 wt school when it comes to beginners. Also, go for a medium action or medium fast action . . . easier for a newbie to cast than a fast action.


----------



## bc993

My vote would be 5 wt, 9ft for most Michigan trout and water.


----------



## cane crazed

i agree with the others. a 5-6wt. for a beginner will be easier to learn and will cover a wide range of fishing. stay away from split cane as you will end up without a wife, house,money or your mind. cane crazed


----------



## 8nchuck

He!! , I don't know . Just get one of each 3-4-5-6-7wt like I did. :lol: Then,,, start making your own like I did . 

Welcome to the addiction.


Having said that I agree with the 5-6wt crowd. They will cast better and be easier to learn on. Buy some CD's or take some lessons. It will eliminate BAD habits and get you casting sweeter ,faster.


----------



## gunrod

We get this question all the time. I've made it a sticky. Feel free to add opinions on rods and uses for different weights. This way we can direct new comers here. Please try to keep it on topic to keep confusion out.


----------



## DHise

I vote 9' 5wt. Most versatile configuration for trout.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

DHise said:


> I vote 9' 5wt. Most versatile configuration for trout.


i agree with Mr. DHise.


----------



## FISH BUM

When you buy whatever you decide is best, spend a little more and buy the CD "Fly Casting Faults and Fixes" by Mel Kreiger. One of the best instructional resources available for learning proper fly casting techniques. It is just as important to know how to use the outfit is it is what to buy. Just an opinion!
Oh yea, one more thing.... consider catch, snap a pic, and release. Start out with that practice and you will someday be happy you did!!


----------



## brushbuster

Seeing as this is a sticky i will add this when considering getting into fly fishing. 
If i could do it over again i would not buy cheap. I would find a good reputal proshop. not a box store type of sporting goods store that sells an aray of sporting goods but a reputable flyshop. Ask if you could try out some rods see if they will show you a few casts try several rods until one feels good. Tell the attendant what your wanting to fish for and chances are you will get set up right with no regrets on your purchase.Once you get set up ask for some casting lessons and rigging lessons. My opinion is if you get set up right you will fall in love with the art of fly fishing and be able to advance to new levels faster and better.


----------



## Bowshep

l have to agree with Brushbuster as corny as it sounds let the rod pick you. Its what you will feel comfortable with. I started off with one of the Fly rod kits Went to a Cortland (bought used) and now l am on a #6 Sage 9'. But before l bought it l must have had over 20 different rods in my hands. Are their better rods maybe but that Sage picked me and l have to trust that. Poop now l have to watch Star Wars again.

Ken


----------



## Fishfighter

you fell for a sage to I started out useing my dads sage wenever I could get it away from him then got my own this winter and love it I used many other rods along the way but the 7wt 9.6 sage picked me


----------



## kurtlind

5 wt.


----------



## Bear4699

Go to Albright Tackle .com....... go to their website they have great rods a unbeatable prices.....


----------



## Kutter

First, as Gary Borger told me you must decide if you really want to get into this, fly fishing a sport that requires effort and dedication and most of all patience. 

There have been many good pieces of advice so far, but in my opinion you need to be honest with your self and decide where you would be fishing and for what type of fish you will go after. I live north of Atlanta and fish mostly in small streams, and I prefer a 4 weight 7ft G. Loomis rod, I don't need to get more than 20ft of line out so this setup works great.

What to buy. Again as Gary Borger told me, first off stick the majority of your money in the rod, the least in the reel, select a top quality fly line, I use 3M Mastery and they cost quite a bit, the leader is up to the user, I prefer a soft supple, the reel for the most part is a money pit, in actuality its just a device to hold the line, most fly fishers use their hand until the fish is caught and once the line is run out they use their hand on the reel to act as a drag. 

Following these simple rules you will keep your initial investment as low as possible and yet you decide if you truly want to be a fly fisherman. Its a great sport.

Kutter


----------



## Bruce210

As far as rods go, I would say that it depends on where you are fishing almost as much as what you are fishing for. Sometimes fishing with a 9'0 rod on a stream that's only 15 feet across with lots of overhanging branches gets a little cramped. Solution? MORE RODS! One can never have too many fly rods. Especially when you have a variety of places to fish. Sometimes you need a heavier weight/fast action rod to go after steelhead or salmon. Sometimes you need a 3 wt. slow action for light tippets and smaller fish. It all depends on personal preference. Try a few cheaper rods out. Figure out what you like the most, and then after you have some practice with those, go out and buy a more expensive rod.


----------



## SPORTSFAN1214

lots of great advice from everyone
I would stick to what the majority says as far as 5-6 wt
maybe would consider 8-6 to 9-0
personally I have a $85 st. croix 6 wt rod 9' long, medium action
i use a cheap $26 redington redfly reel with weight forward line
bought it all at Dicks sports

i absolutely love it for panfish, bass and suckers
its easy to cast, very sensitive and cost effective 

so for less than $150 you could get setup, I think very nicely
i have been using my setup for 4 years and see no need to upgrade unless I start chasing salmon and steelies with it...for that i use my spinning gear

another note, check with Bass Pro they have fly fishing classes
in the spring, i did one when I got started and they showed you how to cast...it was like an hour session...learned alot 

but most importantly have patience and fun with it 
and I'll agree with earlier post "Welcome to the addiction"
Its Great Fun


----------

